# Qwerty keyboard recommendations for W7/W10?



## Rob Elliott (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi there - I have had the Logitech G11 for over 5 years and only the last 6 months has it become 'buggy' (not being recognized on startup, or losing connection abruptly, in some cases causing Cubase to crash. I have the latest drivers installed) What are you W7/10 Cubase users using for your Qwerty's? Thanks in advance for the recommendations.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 17, 2019)

I use Steelseries APEX 350. It's a bit big, but comfortable. The macro keys along with the Steelseries software are super useful.

- Piotr


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks good Piotr. That actually looks smaller than my LT G11 . All good with W7/10?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 17, 2019)

Kensington has a nice touch keyboard, I am using the old legacy Kensington and works well with W7/8 (I am not using W10).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 17, 2019)

The original Apple Magic Keyboard is by far the best one ever made. I'm not sure whether you can use the Bluetooth one, but the wired one is basically the same.

They went through one version that wasn't as good, but I'm not sure about the current one.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 17, 2019)

Cool - thanks Nick and Daniel - I will also check those out. This is all perfect timing as I am having that main change out puter made as we speak (W10 - 9940X - 14 core). I get the new qwerty when that arrives next week.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 17, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hi there - I have had the Logitech G11 for over 5 years and only the last 6 months has it become 'buggy' (not being recognized on startup, or losing connection abruptly, in some cases causing Cubase to crash. I have the latest drivers installed) What are you W7/10 Cubase users using for your Qwerty's? Thanks in advance for the recommendations.


I once had the Logitech G110 keyboard on my W7 DAW machine, and it stopped being recognized on startup as well. After looking a bit at drivers & bios settings I decided that it wasn't worth it and that any cheap wired USB keyboard (the sort from Dell/HP/whoever they throw in the box when you buy an off-the-rack PC) was more than fine.

The plug-&-play simplicity and low resource demands of a generic keyboard is better for me, since in real-world use the mechanical keybed and so-called advanced features weren't serving any compelling purpose anyway. I learned that I didn't need a QWERTY keyboard to do anything beyond the most basic tasks such keyboards are designed for. I don't even need the backlighting in my particular space.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 17, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Looks good Piotr. That actually looks smaller than my LT G11 . All good with W7/10?



All good on W10. I actually switch it between 2 PCs using a USB switch and that works very well too. I have different macros on them too. 

The only thing that doesn't work is getting to bios when using that keyboard via switch. Direct works fine. I guess it could be true for any keyboard. 

- Piotr


----------

